# Mallorca - Learn Calalan or Spanish



## flexi1

Which would be the best language to learn for use in Mallorca...Catalan or Spanish? I realise that there is Mallorquin but finding any resources for learning that seems pretty hard.
So which should I concentrate on Catalan or Spanish? 
Gracies


----------



## caledonianstill

the catalans usually when you talk to them in spanish they reply in catalan  so if you want to learn spanish you better go to central/south spain.
and by the way.. 1)spanish is much easier  (i really dunno any easier language) 2)it "makes more sense" to learn a language that has 400+million speakers than a language that has just 7.


----------



## ernest_

I would focus on Spanish, and when you are semi-fluent, then learn Mallorcan. It's not difficult, it's like learning Scots when you already speak English, but learning both at the same time may prove challenging.


----------



## chics

Hello.

Mallorquin and Catalan is the same language . 

It might be easier to find Mallorquin/Catalan classes than Spanish ones, as it's the local language. As they're both romance languages, I think that both will have the same level of difficulties to a British. So finally the easier for you will be the language in what you'll talk with people (and they wil answer to you) and in you'll watch tv.

I recommend you to learn also the other language, when you feel well with the first one you choose.

Spanish is spoken by a lot of people around the world, but in Majorca you'll always be a foreigner until you speak Mallorquin. You also can communicate with most of people there in English, by the way.


----------



## Cracker Jack

flexi1 said:


> Which would be the best language to learn for use in Mallorca...Catalan or Spanish? I realise that there is Mallorquin but finding any resources for learning that seems pretty hard.
> So which should I concentrate on Catalan or Spanish?
> Gracies


 
Before learning Catalan/Mallorquin, you should first study Spanish because native speakers usually talk to foreigners in Spanish.  You may try English but very few can sustain a conversation.  Once you achieve intermediate level in Spanish, you can start learning Catalan/Mallorquin and you wouldn't have a hard time.

Good luck.


----------



## ivanovic77

chics said:


> Spanish is spoken by a lot of people around the world, but in Majorca you'll always be a foreigner until you speak Mallorquin.


 
Sorry, I strongly, vehemently disagree. In Majorca you can get by easily with only Spanish, and you'll never be seen as a foreigner with a good Spanish (I mean without an English accent). Most Spanish-speaking people in Majorca don't know a word of Majorcan/Catalan, and they don't even have the slighest intention of learning it. Besides, Majorcan-speakers will switch to Spanish whenever they see you have difficulties with Catalan.

If I were you I would learn Spanish first, and only if you are going to stay in Majorca for many years, I'd give it a try to Catalan, which is quite easy to learn once you gain proficiency in Spanish.


----------



## caledonianstill

Scottish language and English languge are almost irrelevant from one another. A very bad example to compare to Spanish and Catalan languages.


----------



## Orreaga

I think we need to know what you're going to Majorca for.  Business?  Holiday?  To live there more or less permanently?


----------



## ampurdan

Hi flexi1,

Personal advice about language learning or about any other topic is out of the scope of these forums. Please, feel free to ask any questions about Catalan vocabulary and grammar or about the usage of a specific word or sentence in this forum. You can do so about Spanish in the appropriate forum too.

I regret having to close this thread.

ampurdan (moderator)


----------

